# stripped oil pressure switch ( in motor) HELP!



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

ok i replaced my oil pressure switch as it was leaking a month ago, now it started again, now it'S stripped, bought another one tried to put it in won't screw in, looks like the engine part is stripped. Oh i have a ka24e 1990 SOHC,


what are my options?
average cost of parts( i do my own labour, besides removing the whole motor)?
is it worth changing or should i just do my long desired sr20det swap?

help please :waving:


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

''the engine part '' looked it up it'S called oil filter bracket, screwed into the block by 4 bolts seperated by a gasket


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You get one at a Nissan dealer or from a junk yard.


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

rogoman said:


> You get one at a Nissan dealer or from a junk yard.



ok well i tried to take my old one out 1 bolt was seized and another one of the bolts is behind my throttle body support bolted on the block, wich makes it realy hard to do while under the car best possible way to do this woulda been to take off the motor, and just decided to rethread go 1 size a bit bigger get a bigger thread switch and it works fine thansks anyways rogo always responding to my threads your real helpfull.


----------

